# Dubai Help!!!



## Gregg666 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Had a quick look through the site and would like to ask for advice,
ok my wife has been offered a job starting 2011 in dubai Heading an internal audit dept Salary $90,000 p/a plus 25%-100% bonus, good pension, private family health care ete. the area is gate village 5 near the trade centre( i think) where she will work. i will not work for the year or so and will look after the children
so we would be looking for a 3 bed villa as we have two childern ( 4yrs, and the other 6months old at the time of arriving!) we have been told there will be help with accomerdation costs but not confirmed at this time! (yes we need a confirmed offer!)
is this a good salary??for us both to live on? as i know rentals are huge over there, if the help with costs is not much!
also what areas are best for us without hours of driving there and back, ive heard of the greens? the lakes?? not really sure! and finally is there a map of the districts or area that you can read!! and see where work is and where you would live !! if that makes sence!!!lol! hope to get a reply Thanks Gregg.
p.s!
ohh im a vocalist and guituar player and play mostly rock music is it hard to find work in bars and clubs doin this!!!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Go to Amazon and order Dubai Explorer book, it will answer alot of your questions and has maps.
Dubai Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in Dubai, Classifieds in Dubai with Dubizzle.com will give you an idea of rents and also has google maps.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Please see answers in blue. I'm guessing your wife's income is taxable which may not leave very much for you to save at the end of the month. I would recommend that your wife negotiate a better package and make sure you have housing allowance added to it. Since she will be in a leadership position, the company should also pay her an education allowance, private medical insurance for the entire family, airline tickets for the family to and fro once a year, pay the monthly utility bills and a transportation allowance (althought I'm not sure if a lot of the companies cover this for non sales related jobs). Hope this helps and good luck! 



Gregg666 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Had a quick look through the site and would like to ask for advice,
> ok my wife has been offered a job starting 2011 in dubai Heading an internal audit dept Salary $90,000 p/a plus 25%-100% bonus, good pension, private family health care ete. the area is gate village 5 near the trade centre( i think) where she will work. i will not work for the year or so and will look after the children
> ...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

One thing to bear in mind is the fact that it can be quite a complicated process for a wife to sponsor her husband. Your wife's job title and salary will be key factors in the immigration office's decision to allow her to do this. In the UK, a spouse sponsoring another is a relatively simple process and it can be the case here where a husband is sponsoring his wife but reverse that role and you suddenly have a few extra obstacles to deal with.

For property prices, check out Dubizzle. I personally think that you need to set a budget and then work on finding a property within that budget, otherwise, you may well end up blowing most of your monthly income on rent. There are loads of areas that are suitable for you but I would always advise that you have a look around once you arrive and have a feel for the place and where everything is. A search on the internet can make a property appear miles away from your work place or very close to it and the reality may be different. Once you are here, you will have a feel for the traffic, the routes to work, shops, basic amenities, etc and this inevitably affect where you end up living.

There are few gigs in bars here but whilst you are on your wife's visa, you will not be allowed to work. If you want to work, you will need to find an employer to sponsor you.

I'm not going to comment on cost as there are a lot of old threads that have addressed this subject. There is also a sticky on the first page that will provide you with a lot of useful info on costs and other things.


----------



## Gregg666 (Sep 15, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Please see answers in blue. I'm guessing your wife's income is taxable which may not leave very much for you to save at the end of the month. I would recommend that your wife negotiate a better package and make sure you have housing allowance added to it. Since she will be in a leadership position, the company should also pay her an education allowance, private medical insurance for the entire family, airline tickets for the family to and fro once a year, pay the monthly utility bills and a transportation allowance (althought I'm not sure if a lot of the companies cover this for non sales related jobs). Hope this helps and good luck!


Thanks for your reply, really helpful,
Gregg.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Not quite sure why a previous poster thinks wife's income is taxable.
unless she stays employed back home then there is no tax (well, at least not official income tax like we know it....leave alone all the other charges such as Salik, school fees, etc etc etc)

Here is a very good, interactive map....takes a bit time to load, but worthwile looking at..

Dubaimap

Depending on the company/industry the benefits vary greatly. However, generally speaking, all companies have, some drastically, reduced the size of the packages offered....what used to be common is no more...

however, the package is very low if there is no housing/school fees included...you will not save a single AED with that......assuming you would like to maintain a somewhat western lifestyle with eating out every once in a while...have a pint..or 2 with some friends, holidays abroad....have a car....
I would very seriously reconsider this and go back to the negotiation table


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Lenochka said:


> Not quite sure why a previous poster thinks wife's income is taxable.
> unless she stays employed back home then there is no tax (well, at least not official income tax like we know it....leave alone all the other charges such as Salik, school fees, etc etc etc)


It's the wife who has been offered a job and not the OP, she is liable to pay income tax back in the UK depending on the policies, rules and regulations. This has nothing to do with salik, school fees etc etc. The OP understood my answer.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Gregg666 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Had a quick look through the site and would like to ask for advice,
> ok my wife has been offered a job starting 2011 in dubai Heading an internal audit dept Salary $90,000 p/a plus 25%-100% bonus, good pension, private family health care ete. the area is gate village 5 near the trade centre( i think) where she will work. i will not work for the year or so and will look after the children
> ...


Let's put the salary in UAE terms - that's AED 27,525 a month. For a family of four to make that a decent deal you will want a decent accommodation allowance and school fees paid in full.

Please read the sticky threadds as they give a great deal of useful basic information.

If you want to work as a freelance musician, then you must be sponsored by your wife, as you will need a residency visa. It is getting easier to do this & her income ought to be enough, but check with the employer that they will get their PRO to assist you with dealing with this.

As for UK tax liability, whether you would have any UK income tax depends on exactly when in the tax year you mve out & return, & how long you remain non-resident. Take a look at a post on my website for useful info for British expats.

General guidance for British expats | Financialuae's Blog

If you only plan to be out of the UK for a year and this equally straddles two UK tax years, you could even be fully liable for UK tax the whole time.

There are no UAE pensions, so check what is being offered. An end of service gratuity is standard & a few employers offer a savings scheme in lieu of a pension scheme.

-


----------

